
FDA finds new toxic hand-sanitizer ingredient, expands warning to 157 products - bookofjoe
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/08/fda-finds-new-toxic-hand-sanitizer-ingredient-expands-warning-to-157-products/
======
bookofjoe
>FDA updates on hand sanitizers consumers should not use

[https://www.fda.gov/drugs/drug-safety-and-
availability/fda-u...](https://www.fda.gov/drugs/drug-safety-and-
availability/fda-updates-hand-sanitizers-consumers-should-not-use)

